# نظريه صفوف الانتظار (Queuing Theory) باستخدام الماتلاب



## نصراااوي (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...


كيف حال المهندسين؟


شباب أحد يقدر يفيدني في الماتلاب و كيف برمجه Queuing Theory باستخدام الماتلاب ...

و حساب وقت الانتظار و وقت الخدمه و و طول الصف ؟



و شـــكــرا


----------

